# V60 & MBK Aerspeed



## LukeH998 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I've just gotten a new Made by Knock Aerspeed, and thought I'd take this as an opportunity to go back to the drawing board, so looking for recipe and bean suggestions. From what I read it's a pretty consistent grinder, and a good upgrade to my old Porlex.

I use a V60 (size 01) as I like the clean result. I also tend to natural ethiopians for the fruity funky taste. I have a gooseneck kettle for slow pouring. I am for 220-250g final brew weight

Any suggestions and advice welcome!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Set the grinder to the coarser side.

Grind 15.5g and drop into the V60.

Pour 33g every 30s, each pour takes 15s, to 233g total (carry over a gram at each 99g to round it to 100, so 33, 66, 100, 133, 166, 200, 233). Start round the edge, work to the middle. If you have standing liquid over the bed at the beginning of the next pour, just pour down the middle. Time until dry bed, then let everything sit for 30-40s before removing the cone. Stir cup top to bottom & taste.

If weak & tangy grind finer.

If overly caramely, silty, powdery, smoky, or drying, shorten the pulses to 20s each, each pulse taking 10s. Still overpowering grind a little coarser.

The 2 different timings should give about 1% EY wiggle room (higher extraction for 30s intervals, lower extraction for 20s intervals) & provide a clue as to which way you should adjust grind.


----------

